# McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I sampled a bowl of this towards the end of the SMERF on Saturday night. I had already probably messed up my palate from all the other smokes of the night, but I was determined to get in one last bowl.

Doug (Erratum) let me raid his stash and Smyrna No. 1 was decided upon. This tobacco has Izmir in it which I had never had before. Come to think of it, this may have been my first Oriental.

I used the Frank method to pack the bowl in my Radice and once I got it well lit it didn't go out.

The smoke itself was very unique, seeming to alternate between sweet and spicy. I would think I was tasting chocolate and then before I could pinpoint a taste, the spice kicked in. It was actually very nice jumping between the two flavors and it kept me on my toes (and awake.)

I will be revisiting this again when I have a better chance to analyze the flavors without the aftertastes of a herf. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like a very interesting tobacco. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RipVanWinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been smoking ALOT of this recently, ever since I bought this new Bjarne that it tastes so WONDERFUL in!

Packs easy, stays lit. Perfect moisture right from the tin. Could POSSIBLY use just a wee bit of drying out if you like your tobac on the drier side.

Tastes wonderful!!! Sweet virginia taste, with some hits of spice every once in a while. The Smyrna is definately not the dominating taste here, but it is there. The virginia is in the lead, but who cares! It's good! And I love virginia's anyways!

By far one of my favorites. (But up until I smoked it in this particular pipe, it was far from one of my favorites. Funny how that works, huh?)


----------

